# My newest creation



## LT72884 (May 11, 2009)

Ok here are my two newest creations for my smoker. I took a 16 oz Jimmy Dean sausage and flattened it to bout 1/2 inch thick and 4 inches wide. I then layered on some pepper jack cheese, sharp cheese, and rotel mix. I then rolled it back into a log shape and wrapped tightly in plastic wrap and set in fridge over night. My second one consisted of italian sausage stuffed with povalon, roasted red and yellow peppers, feta cheese and then rolled in bread crumbs.

I will be smoking them tomorrow on the smoker for a couple of hours with apple wood. I just hope they dont fall apart.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 11, 2009)

Yum!!! Look forward to how they turned out!!!

Have Fun!


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2009)

Gee, maybe you should wrap them in bacon to keep them from falling apart.


----------



## LT72884 (May 11, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Gee, maybe you should wrap them in bacon to keep them from falling apart.



dang it, i should have grabbed some while i had the chance at the store... GRR. they are almost done. i am doing the 3-1-1 method. 3 hours unwrapped, 1 hour wrapped and 1 hour cool down. Smoked em with apple and some hickory


----------



## LT72884 (May 11, 2009)

Here you go. almost done. Ill slice em thin and place on crackers with cheese or something


----------



## 70chevelle (May 11, 2009)

They call'em 'Fatties' on the smoking/grilling forums. They are delicious and if you do wrap them in bacon, go for the presentation and braid it on! Make sure you put the seam up when they go on the smoker, just in case some of that cheese wants to escape. 

Went camping 2 weekends ago and smoked 2 with cherry wood. One was requested by a buddy to be stuffed with tater tots and cheddar cheese with sage sausage, and the other had jalapenos and cheddar with hot sausage. My daughter and I decided that the next one will be a breakfast fattie and have french toast and syrup.

We must have been typing at the same time.  They look delicious and now I'm hungry!


----------



## Chicks (May 11, 2009)

sounds wonderful !!!
C


----------

